# kids murals with acrylics and latex



## ChiKevin (Feb 23, 2016)

Most of my work is murals and Venetian Plaster. I'll show you guys some VP pieces soon. But my favorite stuff has been kids murals. These are a few more of my favorites, including a better shot of my favorite, Harry Potter flying into the room.


----------



## ChiKevin (Feb 23, 2016)

Here's a couple that the older crowd can probably appreciate more. A 75 year old guy's backyard (on the golf course) turned into a cartoon of his Sunday morning favorites in his home office, Roger Maris' hit in the old Yankee Stadium and a kid's room with old cartoon characters. And an old classic (life sized and 3d)


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

You're killing me. I won't live long enough to get this good. Great stuff.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

You're a fantastic artist, I've sent you a friend request


----------



## ChiKevin (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks again Dick. You definitely are off to a great start, if that's what you consider it. I appreciate the work you guys do a lot more then you'd think. It's almost robotic to me to produce, reproduce and surreal the real. I would have to find something to alter my mind and perspective to get to paint like a Picasso or Monet. I can copy their work, copy their style, or anybody else's. But when it comes to painting freely and "painterly" I always see my work as unfinished and everything ends up tight. And one of my biggest problems in life is the few people left in this world and country who both appreciate what I do and can afford it are spead out so far and wide that there is little grounding in my life. I never set anchor in one place for more than 6 years,(other then the first 16 with folks. If I want to continue this right now working for people waiting for me I have to go back to Vegas, Arizona, Montreal or Miami right now. Heck, I' pooped. I am trying to advertise to get more work locally. Ir's harder for me then one would think.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Ok Ok Ok... what is this? Who are you? 
Look all this stuff, it's stunning! I have no words for this! Just... wow O.O
GG easy (?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Cause he can.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------

